# Alpine archery 2011 catalog ready for viewing



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG!. You have Mossy Oak Infinty pattern!. The Concorde Infinty, ventura, Fireball, all of them look great. The prices are sweet. The Tv show with Cory and the Alpine Staff trying out the Mako on Mako rocked. I'm glad i havent bought another bow yet. I need to test drive some Alpine's.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

The 2011 Alpine lineup looks sweet………I also like the fact that they finally brought a mid-ranged priced bow to the market.


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

To bad they repeatedly leave out us short draw archers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice. I like the looks of the Concorde.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

what is the msrp of the concorde series?? very sharp looking bow indeed!


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

I've already made a tentative order for a Concorde Target at my "local" (2hour drive one way) pro shop, but to make it a final order, I would like to know what the price will be. 
funny to see allmost all of the bows have a price on them in the new catalog, but not the Concorde....

And why is it you can get the Concorde Infinity in a optional 75% letoff, and the Concorde Target with only 80% letoff?
I do believe that the only "mistake" with this target bow, is that its 80% letoff only, and not a 65% option. Other than that, it got it all. 40" ATA, +8" BH, and 315fps.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I am starting to get the full line up in my shop, Just waiting on the infinity, the bows tune up sweet and shoot great, you can not torque the bows , the grip although dont look like the rest of the market grips makes it so you cant torque the bows.., very comfortable, and zero shock

The camo options are great alos, the Skulls camo is a bad looking bow in person, might have to keep that one for myself:wink::wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I keep going back to look at the 2011 line-up......WOW they just keep looking better and better!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

VA2 said:


> I keep going back to look at the 2011 line-up......WOW they just keep looking better and better!



I keep doing the same thing too. Thumbs up.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

I like Alpine bows. When I was younger, I used to compete against guys using Alpines and High Country's. I was jealous. I think these bows are very good looking, well built tools.

But..... (there's always a but), when you can have bows that IBO at 350 fps, with dead-in-your-hand shootability, that are also forgiving and very smooth and quiet, why would you settle for anything slower? I mean my SR71 and D350 are smoking fast, very smooth, quiet, accurate, easy to shoot, of reasonable weight, why would I buy a slower bow?

Now for the "but, but", IF all things were equal, I would rather have an Alpine. I don't like buying "what every body else is buying" (ie. Mathews) and if there was an Alpine bow as good looking as the Jim Shockey signature series Yukon, that shot as fast, as smooth, as quiet as my SR71/D350, I would consider it. Now if that same "described" bow was significantly cheaper, I would stand in a long line to buy it!


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

skullerud said:


> I've already made a tentative order for a Concorde Target at my "local" (2hour drive one way) pro shop, but to make it a final order, I would like to know what the price will be.
> funny to see allmost all of the bows have a price on them in the new catalog, but not the Concorde....
> 
> And why is it you can get the Concorde Infinity in a optional 75% letoff, and the Concorde Target with only 80% letoff?
> I do believe that the only "mistake" with this target bow, is that its 80% letoff only, and not a 65% option. Other than that, it got it all. 40" ATA, +8" BH, and 315fps.


It looks as if the Concorde will retail for about 650.00 . As far as the letoff question, it is just a mistake on the spec. sheet. Letoff is completely adjustable anyway so that really isnt an issue. Give me a call at the factory and I can explain to you how to adjust the letoff on our bows. This bow is a dream to shoot and priced very well. Thanks so much for all your comments.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

$650?
with that price, I might as well get 2


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wolfdenstrings said:


> To bad they repeatedly leave out us short draw archers!!!!!!!!!!!


yup i noticed that. damn little arms


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

The one bow I would be interested in trying (Fireball) they don't offer it in left hand! What the heck!!! Thanks Alpine


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

skullerud said:


> $650?
> with that price, I might as well get 2


Just wanted to let you all know that the pricing for the Concorde has been finalized. The bow will retail at the dealer for $619.00!!!!! These bows will be ready for shipping around the end of October. Thanks to all for your comments. Our goal was to give you an awesome target bow at an affordable price. We know how hard you work for your money and that it needs to stretch as far as possible. Best wishes......


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ventura1 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that the pricing for the Concorde has been finalized. The bow will retail at the dealer for $619.00!!!!! These bows will be ready for shipping around the end of October. Thanks to all for your comments. Our goal was to give you an awesome target bow at an affordable price. We know how hard you work for your money and that it needs to stretch as far as possible. Best wishes......


That is a great price!.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! 
It's almost so cheap, I'm considering buying one in each color
Btw, I have a small wish. would it be possible to get the Concorde Target in white with skullz-limbs, like the nitro? I know the nitro-limbs are different, but pleazzzeeee:-D


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow, great looking bows.

Best to Alpine staff for another great year of new product line.

I have been shooting Alpine since the first year of Mfg, and they get better and better. I may have to retire my old ALpine bow and get a new one this coming year. The old one still would be my backup bow. It like a old buddy.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just one more look.......:tongue:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

prices look great!

Are the 27" mod bows really still for 29"?


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Slippy Field said:


> prices look great!
> 
> Are the 27" mod bows really still for 29"?


No draw lengths are spot on just like they were last year. Keep in mind just because it says D mod doesnt mean it makes 27". A D mod makes different lengths on different bows. The new Concorde builds 27" with a H module on a Mini-Velocitec Cam and the new F1 Fireball builds 27" with a D module on the Large Velocitec Cam


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

On teh Alpine website. This might be old news for some people, but this my first time visiting their website. I have tos ay it is Awesome animation on the new bearing technology and infinite drop stop!

Nice background too!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Will the Concorde be available in draw lengths longer than 31? I see it says up to 31 with the small cam. Is the large cam an option?


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

How can ALPINE and their dealers earn some money with this bow prices? :mg:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ventura1 said:


> No draw lengths are spot on just like they were last year. ....


:shocked:


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

cant get it to load, someone wanna throw it on here for me?


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

fowl_natured said:


> The one bow I would be interested in trying (Fireball) they don't offer it in left hand! What the heck!!! Thanks Alpine


Same here. Very disappointing not to have an LH offering in what looks to be there top hunting bow for 2011.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

nice prices


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

talked to my local Alpine rep last night. My new Concord is on order. I can't wait for it to get here.

Chris


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok the rep has the new Concord now but says Alpine has not released it yet for public sell. I have told him I wanted one and to order it for me since Oct. when I seen the specs on it. So why is it that the reps are getting the bows but staff shooters can not get them. Our indoor season has started and I really want to shoot the new bow instead of my 3d set up.


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

tazhunter0 said:


> Ok the rep has the new Concord now but says Alpine has not released it yet for public sell. I have told him I wanted one and to order it for me since Oct. when I seen the specs on it. So why is it that the reps are getting the bows but staff shooters can not get them. Our indoor season has started and I really want to shoot the new bow instead of my 3d set up.


The sales reps are always the first to get bows. It is their jobs to get them in the hands of all their dealers hands as soon as possible. Concordes have and are being built for dealers and shooters but they get built in order that they were ordered. Please keep in mind at the time you ordered your bow there were alot of bows ahead of yours. We are working hard to get all bows out the door and into everyones hands. We started taking orders for these bows long before the 2011 catalog was even released so there were alot on order even before the catalog hit peoples hands. Thanks so much for your interest in our products. You should be seeing your bow before too long.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

The bow look great. We need some in Spokane. Not one dealer has one to show.


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Double S said:


> The bow look great. We need some in Spokane. Not one dealer has one to show.


 Check at Whitetail Plus in Deer Park. I wrote a order there and he most definately can get one in quickly for you


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ventura1 said:


> Check at Whitetail Plus in Deer Park. I wrote a order there and he most definately can get one in quickly for you


WOW. Thats great news. I will give Greg at WT Plus a call.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for Alpine Archery.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I was told he ordered it with his demo's but not sure. Wanting to get ahold of it so I can set it up for Vegas and our indoor season. Any idea when they will be shipped?
Chris



ventura1 said:


> The sales reps are always the first to get bows. It is their jobs to get them in the hands of all their dealers hands as soon as possible. Concordes have and are being built for dealers and shooters but they get built in order that they were ordered. Please keep in mind at the time you ordered your bow there were alot of bows ahead of yours. We are working hard to get all bows out the door and into everyones hands. We started taking orders for these bows long before the 2011 catalog was even released so there were alot on order even before the catalog hit peoples hands. Thanks so much for your interest in our products. You should be seeing your bow before too long.


----------



## VoiceBugler (Mar 11, 2003)

Drooling.. I hear the brown truck may be showing up soon with a box full of happiness..


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Rob Mine will be here tomorrow! :elf_moon:



VoiceBugler said:


> Drooling.. I hear the brown truck may be showing up soon with a box full of happiness..


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ventura1 said:


> For all of you Alpine fans or even for those who are just fans of archery, check out our new 2011 catalog with all of our new product at http://www.alpinearchery.com


ttt.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I recieved a Concord yesterday , It is smooth drawing , holds like a dream machine...I still cant believe that they are selling a traget bow for that cost...I will post pics soon


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> I recieved a Concord yesterday , It is smooth drawing , holds like a dream machine...I still cant believe that they are selling a traget bow for that cost...I will post pics soon


Thumbs Up. ttt.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Wish mine would hurry up and get here!!!!


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

got mine today. white concorde. not impressed of the paint. looks like its painted with a "paint roller" (do you call it that?), opposed to my friends black, thats smooth satin black....


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

skullerud said:


> got mine today. white concorde. not impressed of the paint. looks like its painted with a "paint roller" (do you call it that?), opposed to my friends black, thats smooth satin black....



That's not good. Can you post a pic if possible.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

skullerud said:


> got mine today. white concorde. not impressed of the paint. looks like its painted with a "paint roller" (do you call it that?), opposed to my friends black, thats smooth satin black....


Would like to see pic of Wht bow. I ordered the wht also but may have to break it down and have it dipped.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

tazhunter0 said:


> Would like to see pic of Wht bow. I ordered the wht also but may have to break it down and have it dipped.


Just some info. There is another thread in the general section where the Alpine Rep stated that its supposed to be white with some silver shining through. something like that. I'll find the link. 
Read post #67
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1330429&page=2&highlight=alpine+archery


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, here's a couple of pictures I took. It doesn't really show the "bumps" real goods, but is shows the "vein" powdercoating, that does not show in Alpine's PR/catalog/website pictures.
Oh, btw, the black concorde is satin black, and 100% smooth.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I changed my order to black after seeing the pics. Rep or shop had dropped the ball more or less but my bow is finally ordered. I need a overall length on the bow. From the very top of the top cam to the very bottom of the bottom cam. I have to get a new hard case because of a trip after the first of the year on a airline.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

tazhunter0 said:


> I changed my order to black after seeing the pics. Rep or shop had dropped the ball more or less but my bow is finally ordered. I need a overall length on the bow. From the very top of the top cam to the very bottom of the bottom cam. I have to get a new hard case because of a trip after the first of the year on a airline.
> Thanks
> Chris


I measured mine. didn't have the inches, so I measured in cm and converted. its apporx. 43,7" total length.

Oh, and once again, the Concorde is a X-shooter! I just love the way it performs


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks. That will give me a idea on what to look for.



skullerud said:


> I measured mine. didn't have the inches, so I measured in cm and converted. its apporx. 43,7" total length.
> 
> Oh, and once again, the Concorde is a X-shooter! I just love the way it performs


----------

